# Dämpferschrauben  für Radon Slide 130 BJ.2014



## Bohnenbrecher (11. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag Liebe Bike Freunde
Ich suche eine Dämpfer Schraube für mein Bike von Radon Slide 130 .
Bei Radon haben sie zu Zeit nur das Set mit 8x 65 mm
8x 27 mm
Radon sagt das ich davon jetzt 2 Bestellen muss da das andere Set Z.z. nicht verfügbar ist.
Hat jemand eine Idee wo man einzelne schrauben bekommt ?
Bleibe sonst auf den 8x 65 mm Schrauben sitzen ( liegen nur rum) .
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## filiale (12. Juli 2015)

Schrauben kann man online bestellen, überall...suche mal nach Schraubenhändlern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohnenbrecher (12. Juli 2015)

Okay  Dankeschön  da bin ich auch schon hinterher seit zwei Tagen! 
Es handelt sich um dieses ,Bild siehe unten. 
Nur in den Maßen 8 x 27 mm Dämpferschraubenset.


----------



## snooze (13. Juli 2015)

die wirst du wohl nur bei Radon bekommen.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (13. Juli 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> die wirst du wohl nur bei Radon bekommen.


Ja das ist es ja ich muss2 Set ,s kaufen um mein Dämpfer einbauen zu können ,da angeblich das Set 2 mal 8 x 27 mm zeitlich nicht zu kaufen!


----------



## Samstagsfahrer (14. Juli 2015)

Ich verstehe jetzt dein Problem nicht so ganz.

Als ich im März meine 8x27 Schraube verlor bestellte ich dieses set: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschraubenset-fuer-slide-stage-142985

weil das richtige damals schon nicht verfügbar war. Aber ich war froh das ich überhaupt wieder biken konnte.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (14. Juli 2015)

Ja Dankeschön,  das mein ich genau von diesem Set muss ich zwei bestellen um 2 mal 8x27mm dämpferschrauben zu bekommen für mein Radon slide 130  von 2014.
Zitat vom Radon Online help desk :

Guten Tag,

die passt auch nicht für ein Slide vor 2013. Die kurze Schraube ist die passende - Sie könnten sich das Set nochmals bestellen um dann die passende kurze Schraube nochmals zu bekommen. Das Set, was nur die Kurzen Schrauben beinhaltet, bieten wir momentan leider nicht an.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

H&S Bike-Discount GmbH


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (14. Juli 2015)

Bohnenbrecher schrieb:


> Ja Dankeschön,  das mein ich genau von diesem Set muss ich zwei bestellen um 2 mal 8x27mm dämpferschrauben zu bekommen für mein Radon slide 130  von 2014.
> Zitat vom Radon Online help desk :
> 
> Guten Tag,
> ...



Ich brauche 2 dämpferschrauben von 8x27mm.  Zu Info!!


----------



## Samstagsfahrer (14. Juli 2015)

OK, 32€ für 2 Schrauben ist schon happig. Ich habe auch das 130er aus 2014.

Aber wie gesagt, die 8x27 sind schon min. seit März nicht lieferbar. Ich warte bis heute auf die Email.....

Gruß Marco


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (14. Juli 2015)

Und auf den zwei Dämpferschrauben  von 8 x 65 mm bleibt man dann sitzen!
Diese gehören bei diesen Set vom BIKE- Discount.
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Alexhazard (14. April 2016)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich hab dieses Jahr dasselbe Problem wie Wolfgang (Bohnenbrecher) letzte Jahr. Ich brauch die Bolzen fürs 2014er Slide. Falls die einer von Euch rumliegen hat... Die nehmen ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohnenbrecher (14. April 2016)

Hallo Alex
Ich hatte hier im IBC Bikemarkt welche gefunden in 8 x 30 mm, passen zu Not auch eventuell gummiringe von 1 mm dazwischen. 
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Alexhazard (24. April 2016)

sind das hier die richtigen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...l-rahmen-daempfer-set-10540-477672/wg_id-4298


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (24. April 2016)

Ja schon nur 8 x 32 für das 2014 er hast du eigentlich 8 x 27 mm nötig. 
Du kannst davon 2 Sets bestellen und dann die beiden 8x32 mm an beiede Seiten unterlegen.


----------



## Alexhazard (24. April 2016)

Ich hab mal nachgemessen. 27,8mm ist das Innenmaß. Ich geh davon aus, dass die die Gesamtlänge meinen bis Aussenkante der Schraube. Wenn das so ist, kommt das mit dem Maß hin. Denn die eine Schraube vom Cube AMS 120 hat dasselbe benötigte Maß, und die hat das besagte Aussenmaß. Ich wird's ja sehn...


----------



## Alexhazard (25. April 2016)

Lustig. Hab heute mal bei meinem Kumpel im Bikeladen (Cubehändler) nachgefragt. Besagte Schrauben sind über Cube sofort lieferbar! Hab's schon lange vermutet, dass Cube und Radon miteinander zutun haben!

Hab mal noch ne andere Frage: wie sind die Maße der Buchsen oben und unten, 19 mm und 22,0mm?


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (25. April 2016)

Hahaha ja ich sah es auch schon beim bike Discount Cupe Rahmen usw...

Allebeide 22,2 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (25. April 2016)

Im Ernst? Dann hab ich mich ja übelst vermessen. Danke!


----------



## Alexhazard (26. April 2016)

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen! War vorhin nochmal im Keller messen. Also untere Aufnahme 22,0mm, aber oben definitiv keine 22mm. Da kann ich nur auf 19 mm Buchsen zurückgreifen! Haben wir unterschiedliche Rahmen, oder is bei meinem was verzogen? Das hier is meiner...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen! War vorhin nochmal im Keller messen. Also untere Aufnahme 22,0mm, aber oben definitiv keine 22mm. Da kann ich nur auf 19 mm Buchsen zurückgreifen! Haben wir unterschiedliche Rahmen, oder is bei meinem was verzogen? Das hier is meiner...Anhang anzeigen 487618



Hi,

an dem Rahmen wurde an den Dämpferbuchsen nichts geändert - hier sind oben und unten 22,2mm richtig. Ob etwas verzogen ist, ist aus der Ferne schwer zu sagen. Evtl. könntest Du (nach Absprache mit unserem Supportteam) es bei einem Servicepartner in Deiner Nähe mal checken lassen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Alexhazard (26. April 2016)

Mh... Gibt es einen Service Partner in der Nähe von 04600 Altenburg?


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Mh... Gibt es einen Service Partner in der Nähe von 04600 Altenburg?


gute Frage...

ich würde es in Zwenkau versuchen


----------



## yoger83 (13. Oktober 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen! War vorhin nochmal im Keller messen. Also untere Aufnahme 22,0mm, aber oben definitiv keine 22mm. Da kann ich nur auf 19 mm Buchsen zurückgreifen! Haben wir unterschiedliche Rahmen, oder is bei meinem was verzogen? Das hier is meiner...Anhang anzeigen 487618



Moin....darf ich mal fragen was bei deinem Rahmen rausgekommen ist? Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Ich muss um den Dämpfer ein und auszubauen die großen Schrauben der Wippen lösen.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (14. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen 
Und wo ist das Problem beim Ausbauen? 
Das Set Neu bekommst du beim Bike Discount. 
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## filiale (14. Oktober 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Lustig. Hab heute mal bei meinem Kumpel im Bikeladen (Cubehändler) nachgefragt. Besagte Schrauben sind über Cube sofort lieferbar! Hab's schon lange vermutet, dass Cube und Radon miteinander zutun haben!



Das ist kein Geheimnis und durchaus bekannt daß in der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt wird. Die Geo ist zum Teil dennoch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Alexhazard (14. Oktober 2016)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Moin....darf ich mal fragen was bei deinem Rahmen rausgekommen ist? Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Ich muss um den Dämpfer ein und auszubauen die großen Schrauben der Wippen lösen.


Also verzogen war nix. Ich hatte nochmal extra bei Radon angerufen und hab dann das angegebene Maß probiert. Musste ganz schön drücken und quetschen, aber dann hab ich die 22er Buchse reinbekommen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Oktober 2016)

Zu den Dämpferaufnahmen will ich mal Erklären. Fox und RS geben für die Buchsen 22,2mm+/- 0,25mm unser Hersteller der Rahmen kann
nicht unter +/-0,2mm gehen was auch sehr gut zu Verstehen ist da sich dieses Maß aus verschiedenen Passungen zusammensetzt. Daher ist
es nicht möglich da immer ein leichten und genauen Sitz hin zu bekommen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (19. Oktober 2017)

wie hoch ist denn das Anzugsdrehmoment welches bei den Dämpferschrauben notwendig ist?
Hatte auch gerade meinen Dämpfer vom Slide 150 bei Fox zum Service und muss ihn morgen wieder einbauen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2017)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> wie hoch ist denn das Anzugsdrehmoment welches bei den Dämpferschrauben notwendig ist?
> Hatte auch gerade meinen Dämpfer vom Slide 150 bei Fox zum Service und muss ihn morgen wieder einbauen...



Hi,

unter folgendem Link findest Du entsprechende Anzugs-Momente für alle Lagerschrauben:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hillcruiser (19. Oktober 2017)

Super Andi

Vielen Dank


----------

